# NWN e SDL

## bsolar

Sto cercando di installare NWN ma non sto avendo molto successo...

Ho usato l'installer che si può trovare qui ma una volta installato quando cerco di avviare il gioco mi becco un SDL Parachute deployed...

Qualcuno conosce qualche trucchetto di magia nera che mi più aiutare?

----------

## d3vah

Domanda banale: lo hai gia istallato sotto windows? 

Io ho usato l'installer ufficiale preso dalla sua homepage usando una copia di una precedente istallazione fatta su windows ed ha funzionato senza problemi

----------

## Sym

Stesso mio problema...  :Sad: 

----------

## trespass

A me con i file scaricati dal sito bioware (librerie+client beta 4) funziona perfettamente.. con quelli dell'emerge non so. Io però ho preso le cartelle del gioco dalla partizione windows, non l'ho installato da cd su linux.

----------

## Sym

bsolar risolto per caso?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Sym wrote:*   

> bsolar risolto per caso?  

 

Risolto, era un problema di files corrotti/mancanti. Purtroppo ho dovuto installare su win e trasferire da lì.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

